# Options for filters



## cowboys9to19 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi guys, im new to aquariums and it sounds like you guys know what your talking about on this site. I just got a 55 gallon for my birthday and im looking for other options for my filter. Right now I have an Aqueon power filter, 325 gallons per hour: 
(sorry, I cant post links yet but google image search "aqueon power filter 55" to see a picture if you dont know what one im talking about)

My problem with it is that I live in an appartment and the tank is pressed up againts my neighbors wall, the pump itself is not loud but the waterfall effect it gives off is. I was wondering if there are any other options I could go with that maby dont have that waterfall? 

I honestly know nothing about aquariums and dont even know if the filter I have now is a good one? I would really appriciate any opinions or advice you guys have to offer.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I use aqua clears, the waterfall effect can be quieted by filling up the tank.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

indeed.
if your tank is at the proper water level, you will not really hear the water exiting the slide. 
the other option is to go with a canister, and place the spraybar below the waters surface. however, if your problem is that you are not keeping the water at the proper level, this will not help much either. as the water evaporates, the spraybar will become exposed and create noise. 

bestr bet is just maintain your water level.

stay away from internal filters. theyre good for water movement, but not for actual filtration.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

I must disagree with Aspects. Any filter does indeed filter. Most filters, even this one, will work fine as a biological filter even though the plastic biogrid is probably not as effective as a biological filter as teh floss stuff that makes up most of the filter cartridge. One thing you need to learn early on in this fish keeping game, Cowboys, is that the filter maker's recommendations to constantly replace filter media is counter productive. What works better in the long run is to rinse out the media each time you do a water change. That way the filter never really plugs up and the biological filter just keeps on working rather than going into the trash.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Shoot, my I40 tetra intake whisper thing has the same media as my AC's have in them.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

Its best to just stay away from cartridge style filters all together. While you can probably get away with rinsing it a couple of times, in the end, the materials are just not made for tht type of treatment. The floss used to make this cartridges and bio-bags are ultimately much thinner and poorer quality than the thicker filter pads used in canisters. After a few washes you will notice considerable wear to the padding. This also breaks down the surface of the material in ways that make it less habitable for your bacteria. Not to mention that they also generally use carbon in the cartridges that in the end, are more harmful than beneficial. 

This is only one of the MANY reasons that I always recommend the AquaClear line of HOB filters. They are, in my experience, the best value on the market, and provide a superior product. 
I used cartridge style HOBs exclusively for years before using and studying these filters. And I would never waste my money on another cartridge HOB again.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

I fully understand a preference for AC filters. I run into that preference lots of places. Now back to reality please. I have cartridge type HOB filters where the cartridge in them is over 5 years old. They still work fine and I am not one to pour in that trace of carbon that the manufacturers would have me use. It is a total waste to try to use tiny bit of carbon for anything. I did finally have one of my cartridge HOBs go bad on me and I used the old floss bag as a stuffing for the new one, after dumping the carbon. As long as my tanks run with no ammonia and no nitrites, I really don't care much what the filter cartridge looks like or what brand the pump impeller is, it is working and doing its job. 
When I go out to buy a filter, instead of making do with the one in a kit, I buy canisters for the simple reason that I don't like the constant maintenance of a typical HOB in any brand.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

Oldman said:


> I must disagree with Aspects. Any filter does indeed filter. Most filters, even this one, will work fine as a biological filter even though the plastic biogrid is probably not as effective as a biological filter as teh floss stuff that makes up most of the filter cartridge. One thing you need to learn early on in this fish keeping game, Cowboys, is that the filter maker's recommendations to constantly replace filter media is counter productive. What works better in the long run is to rinse out the media each time you do a water change. That way the filter never really plugs up and the biological filter just keeps on working rather than going into the trash.


Sorry, I should have been more specific. I was speaking more about mechanical filtration. I thought this was the same thread that I explained about biological filtration. Lol. I got confused replying to too many different threads. 

Oldman is right. Internals will serve as biofilters. But no more so than a cheap sponge filter or even a box filter. but then again, because bacteria will grow in just about any surface, even without the I ternal, bacteria would grow in your substrate and provide the same biological filtration. But that's another topic all together. 
What I meant to say is that internal filters provide no mechanical filtration, and are not great for what they are. You are just as well off with a sponge filter powered by a powerhead. And at a fraction of the cost of an internal. 

Sorry if I confused anyone. I should have been more specific.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

Oldman said:


> I fully understand a preference for AC filters. I run into that preference lots of places. Now back to reality please. I have cartridge type HOB filters where the cartridge in them is over 5 years old. They still work fine and I am not one to pour in that trace of carbon that the manufacturers would have me use. It is a total waste to try to use tiny bit of carbon for anything. I did finally have one of my cartridge HOBs go bad on me and I used the old floss bag as a stuffing for the new one, after dumping the carbon. As long as my tanks run with no ammonia and no nitrites, I really don't care much what the filter cartridge looks like or what brand the pump impeller is, it is working and doing its job.
> When I go out to buy a filter, instead of making do with the one in a kit, I buy canisters for the simple reason that I don't like the constant maintenance of a typical HOB in any brand.


And therein lies the beauty of the AC HOB filters. What you essentially have is the function of a canister in the body of a HOB. Besides the addition of a spraybar, the AC HOBs function the same way as a canister, and provide the same media options. Not to mention they're generally cheaper and have a much higher flow rate than a comparable canister. And once properly set up and established, should require no more maintenance than a canister. 
It has nothing to do with brand loyalty by any means. Besides the FX5 I don't use any other hagen products. I support the product design, not uhe company that makes it. 

however canisters do also allow you the benefit of being able to keep your filter out of sight, and because you can keep it in the stand, you can usually count on silent operation. Another definite plus for canisters. 

Besides. These days I'm more of a DIY guy. And in the end, its alk about what fits your needs and what works for you.


----------



## cowboys9to19 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys! The canister filters are a little to expensive for me right now so ill probably end up keeping the one I have. You guys know your stuff though, Ill definatly be asking more questions around here.


----------



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice!! u guys even answered my questions *r2


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

for your 55 gallon tank you can also buy a biological filter and a top filter....


----------

